# Auto dimming mirror



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi I am looking to get back in to a tt roadster after many years away , I have found one with nearly the right spec a 2015 2.0 tfsi s line but have noticed they don't come with aut dimming rear view mirror can this be retro fitted easy enough I have seen companies like hazzydays do it for £350+vat is it easy to do yourself .


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm getting the mirror today having bought it off eBay for £32. Another member fitted one to his and said it wasn't too difficult. In terms of wiring, etc I'll let you know how I get on, power supply and earth as a minimum but the full fit requires some additional wiring, so that it takes into account when in reverse and the interior light - although in my A6 I've never needed this functionality. I've yet to source the wiring harness despite a lot of searching but as I have the light and rain sensor I'm hoping I'll be able to hook it up to that if required. Part number is 8S08575114PK, make sure it has the wiring harness connection point and the button underneath to operate as I've seen many mirrors on eBay with the same part number but are the manual operation.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

So I would say £350 plus vat is steep.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for quick reply please let me know how you get on ,I was thinking the same as it has light and sensor already hopefully should be an easy install


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I'll reserve judgement until I've done it! I'm happy with the mirror removal although I have the camera for lane assist so I need to take the cover off that first. Just need to be careful I don't break anything. If you like the rest of the car then I would go for it. I would've loved the B&O on mine, but it's important to get the majority of your spec as you'll probably never find the perfect one. A list of must haves and nice to haves.


----------



## Ben-S (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't pick up my TT until Monday and my one does come with the auto dimming mirror. However, in 29 years of driving I've never had one and don't recall ever using the physical button on the mirror many cars have to put it in dimming mode. When I have used that buton/switch just to see what it did I have hated it as it completely skewed my perception of how far back the car behind me was. Maybe the autodimming function is better. Maybe you don't miss something you have never had but it was not something I was actively looking for as an extra. Maybe as the car is a little lower than any car I have owned for the last 20 years so marginally closer to the headlight height I'll appreciate it more than I think.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

It comes bundled with the Auto lights/ wipers if ordered from the factory, and I've got a feeling newer cars have all 3 standard now.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

scott65742 said:


> I'll reserve judgement until I've done it! I'm happy with the mirror removal although I have the camera for lane assist so I need to take the cover off that first. Just need to be careful I don't break anything. If you like the rest of the car then I would go for it. I would've loved the B&O on mine, but it's important to get the majority of your spec as you'll probably never find the perfect one. A list of must haves and nice to haves.


Good advice. If you are quite picky (most of us are!) buying second hand is all about compromise.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ben-S said:


> I don't pick up my TT until Monday and my one does come with the auto dimming mirror. However, in 29 years of driving I've never had one and don't recall ever using the physical button on the mirror many cars have to put it in dimming mode. When I have used that buton/switch just to see what it did I have hated it as it completely skewed my perception of how far back the car behind me was. Maybe the autodimming function is better. Maybe you don't miss something you have never had but it was not something I was actively looking for as an extra. Maybe as the car is a little lower than any car I have owned for the last 20 years so marginally closer to the headlight height I'll appreciate it more than I think.


I've had the auto dimming function on my cars for the last 12 years and having had it I would always spec it again. 
Unlike the old dimming switch the auto dimming seems to be gradual depending upon the degree of dazzle and is very effective and usually unnoticeable.
I've driven my son's A1 without it at night a few times and been surprised by how much headlight dazzle I see in his mirror.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

yep this is true you can't miss what you haven't had, but the car will be her indoors car and she has had on all previous cars I wouldn't say its a deal breaker as it has sound and comfort and tech packs and super sport seats and interior light led pack so quite well specced .


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes I agree, didn't notice the glare until I got my TT recently. Fortunately it's light to and from work now so there's no rush to fit it. Managed to remove the old mirror without removing the front camera housing. Will need to splice from the supply to the light/rain sensor - job for another day as it's pissing it down here now (West coast of Scotland).


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Got it on my TTS with darkened windows and had to deactivate it, in sunshine the rear window went almost black and in normal light not much better so if you do limited night time driving it's a waste of money, dark windows look good on my Vegus Yellow so that is a bonus.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

have you managed to fit the mirror yet scott65742 I have found the cable here 
https://www.kufatec.co.uk/shop/en/retro ... -a3-8v-hba

I see what you mean about there being several different mirrors with the same part no, best I have found yet is for £75 or best offer.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Not yet, I was going to get that cable but it's £7.50 delivery, which means the bloody cable would be more than the mirror. Keep an eye on eBay, another one will come up at a more reasonable price I'm sure. A mate is going to wire it up for me - hopefully soon. An auto electrician could do it for peanuts but I'm hoping for a freebie from a friend.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm also tempted by the rear camera, seems a good mod and works out cheaper than bloody sensors!


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

yes I know what you mean about the delivery, if you could let us know how it is wired that would be great, don't pick mine up until the 21st April , the camera would be good I have it on my golf alltrack and use it a lot


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Will do


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Bought the original cable from Kufatec via Richter Sport, coming next week so will give an update once I've fitted it. Hopefully I don't damage the trim in the process.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

that will great [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I love the auto-dimming rear view on mine, but what's even better is the side-view mirrors dim too! I get WAY more glare at night from my side-views. I thought all three of these were included in the package? I believe you have to equip the side-view mirrors too, as the rear-view controls them...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> I love the auto-dimming rear view on mine, but what's even better is the side-view mirrors dim too! I get WAY more glare at night from my side-views. I thought all three of these were included in the package? I believe you have to equip the side-view mirrors too, as the rear-view controls them...


Might be different in the US but in the UK we have to spec folding mirrors as well to get the side mirrors to dim.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

phazer said:


> Might be different in the US but in the UK we have to spec folding mirrors as well to get the side mirrors to dim.


Ah ok makes sense, same here and I do have the folding mirrors. I don't care for them at all, but people always go "OOOO" when I lock the car and they fold, so I'll leave them on for now haha.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

macaddict111 said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > Might be different in the US but in the UK we have to spec folding mirrors as well to get the side mirrors to dim.
> ...


Probably quite a novelty over there. Here in UK roads are much narrower and parking spaces tight so there is a good reason to have folding mirrors.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ah yes. Love that this is a mainly international forum! You're right. The parking lots (car parks *giggles*) here are so huge and I park way at the end, if anyone parks in the space next to me I'm mad. I can't imagine the door dings you all must deal with...


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

any update on the install scott


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I've now got the cable and I'm happy with the trim removal part, but the instructions from Kufatec are for an A3, was told that it's the same for a TT. However, wire colours are all different so I'm waiting for my mate who's an electrician to interpret the wiring diagram before I commit to splicing in the wires. Once I've identified this, I could probably install everything in an hour. Will update when he finds the time to come round.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Scott [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Just trying to get my head around this..
I have a new TTS BE and 'auto dimming rear view mirror' is meant to be a standard feature.
The user manual talks about a button at the base of the mirror (to turn auto dimming / anti dazzle on and off) but there is no button on mine. Completely smooth mirror housing, which looks slimmer than the pic on the configurator.
The mirror glass itself seems quite dark to me, so not that easy to see what's behind even in normal light and I would like the option of turning the auto dimming off anyway.

Can't see any mirror settings in the Vehicle settings either, other than having the exterior mirrors fold in when the car is locked. Any ideas?


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

Blade Runner said:


> Just trying to get my head around this..
> I have a new TTS BE and 'auto dimming rear view mirror' is meant to be a standard feature.
> The user manual talks about a button at the base of the mirror (to turn auto dimming / anti dazzle on and off) but there is no button on mine. Completely smooth mirror housing, which looks slimmer than the pic on the configurator.
> The mirror glass itself seems quite dark to me, so not that easy to see what's behind even in normal light and I would like the option of turning the auto dimming off anyway.
> ...


We have a 2017 TTS (ara blue  ) with the auto-dimming rear view mirror. There is no button on the base of the mirror to disable the auto-dimming feature. I would assume that it would be possible to disable through VCDS, but I've not seen an option in the VC menu for disabling the auto-dim.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had a 2016 TTS with dimming mirror. That had a button at the bottom with a green LED. It was possible to turn it on and off.

I now have a 2018 Mk3 with dimming mirror. It has no button. I asked the salesman and he said they're automatic now and don't have a button. Stiil works.

Hope tha helps?


----------



## sal1k (Apr 23, 2013)

moro anis said:


> I now have a 2018 Mk3 with dimming mirror. It has no button. I asked the salesman and he said they're automatic now and don't have a button. Stiil works.
> 
> Hope tha helps?


I have a US 2018 TT, and I noticed a similar thing in the manual. The manual states there's a button with an LED. I checked and double checked, my rearview mirror does indeed have what appears to be a button -- I can press it, and it makes no difference and there's no LED. It is almost flush with the bottom of the rearview mirror.

The auto-dimming feature is always on. I'm fine with it, but my OCD knowing something in the manual doesn't quite jibe with my car makes me a bit flustered.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I think the manual is appalling.

I detest generic manuals as you don't know if you have things or not. Ok occasionally it does say for example Roadster only but only when it's obvious anyway.

At least they could have a section for each package i.e parking, tech etc.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think this feature was removed from the spec back in 2016 on MY16 cars, my TTS was a MY15 and it had this feature a little green button at the bottom of the interior mirror which you could press to turn the auto dimming mirror on and off.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Finally fitted this today, as always it was easy once you know how. The Kufatec cable was good but you could save a bit with your own wiring but that could be a faff. Overall cost me £64 and some time but certainly worth it as we approach the dark mornings here in Scotland. Being such a low car means it should be standard, especially on a car that was over £40k new!


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you got a how too or wiring info on this please

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Scott great that you got it fitted a simple how to would be great this is something I am going to do .before the winter was the wiring straight forward with kufatec and how easy was the mirror cover to get off


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

The instructions come with the cable but essentially you need a good ground connection (bolt on the body of the car - unpainted), power from the fuse box protected by 15A and a signal from plug C into the control module (under the glovebox in the footwell) pin 11 of plug T73C. Trim removal is as always easy once you know how. I'll put some pictures on as a how to guide in a bit. If you're not a budding electrician it's probably worth the investment of the cable (just look at the difficulty guys have had with the installation of the reversing camera).


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

adey said:


> Hi Scott great that you got it fitted a simple how to would be great this is something I am going to do .before the winter was the wiring straight forward with kufatec and how easy was the mirror cover to get off


I used this video as a guide to routing the cable and mirror removal.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

adey said:


> Hi Scott great that you got it fitted a simple how to would be great this is something I am going to do .before the winter was the wiring straight forward with kufatec and how easy was the mirror cover to get off


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Scott

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

From my experience Instructions should be renamed DESTRUCTIONS. :x


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

daddow said:


> From my experience Instructions should be renamed DESTRUCTIONS. :x


I queried when I got them because they're clearly for an A3, they said that it's the same. Except the wire colours are different and the access to the fuse box is totally different as it's not a LHD car! Got the car's wiring diagram from another forum member so I could check before I committed.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the the links Scott ,so instead of the passenger side on our cars you have to run it to the drivers side ,could you let us know the wire colours we need ,on the instructions did you do all the connections as I see some are optional.some pics would be great thanks


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

It's on the passenger side but on a LHD car the space in that area is huge. On ours it's pretty constrained. Don't worry about the colours, just follow the location on the guide. The wiring supplied from Kufatec tells you which part of the guide to follow, the one I bought was the 40062.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

mirror and cable ordered hopefully a job for the weekend


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Anybody wanting to do this mod pm me as I have a boxed mirror for sale. I bought this to fit to my tt but the previous owner has had an after marking tony on the rear and with the auto dim makes it too dark .

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry aftermarket tint

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

help needed which plug is t73c in the control module in passenger foot well, the module is a right bitch to get to got the car stripped out I have taken the first plug out and there is no blue/black wire, would be good to know which one is the t73c before I go much further


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Of the three big connectors, T73C is in the first one, i.e. the one most rear of the three. Once you remove the cream connector blocks, T73C is stamped on the casing.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Oh yeah, the wire colouring is wrong. Connect in accordance with the location in the instructions.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks scott ,so the one nearest to the bulkhead the one that is most awkward to get to. it has beaten me at the moment, I could not get the control module out its holder I managed to get the first 2 connectors out but the one I need, I can get the clip undone but couldn't get the plug out of the module.

so its working wired up to fuse box, earthed and connected to interior light but just not wired up to the reverse signal I have spent all day on this and I'm quitting while I am still ahead !


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

It's the first one you can access, sorry if I was unclear earlier. Yes I did the same, took all three out just to make sure then found out it's the first one!! Typical.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

You're on the home straight now. I spent today installing rear parking sensors. All done in six hours for a grand total of £64. Managed to get the official retrofit kit for £40 off Amazon.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

doh, because I couldn't find the blue/black wire assumed it wasn't there ,but did take the connector apart but couldn't find 
pin 11 only 10 and 12 I don't suppose you can remember which colour wire it was.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I think it was green and white but I can't be sure. I'm pretty sure mine was in pin 11. Use a bullet connector so it can pop in and out if it's the wrong one.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

Did you count 11 holes in or did it show the number 11 on the plug


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I counted 11 holes.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

Ah right I over complicated it there are numbers on the plug blocks , as there are 2 block connectors in the plug it will be the one nearest to the passenger seat ?


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes it is.


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

adey said:


> Ah right I over complicated it there are numbers on the plug blocks , as there are 2 block connectors in the plug it will be the one nearest to the passenger seat ?


How did you get on Adey?


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

decided to leave it until next weekend give my hand and fingers a rest, went out on the motorbike with the misses for a pub lunch instead, i'll update you next weekend


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

hi Scott holding the connector the same way as in the photo attached on the kufatec instructions my pin 11 will be the one with the red/black cable is this the same as yours? thanks


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes, that's the one. Hopefully you're nearly there.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

yep all done put back together thanks for your help Scott [smiley=cheers.gif] , folding mirrors next on the list to do


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Me too, just looking out for a reasonably priced pair.


----------

